# Clutch problems on the 04 maxium



## Joseph P (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what the problem is of why the when in heavy traffic or when it is hot that the clutch on the maxium will get soft and u have to pump the clutch for it to get back hard where u can put it in gear.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Your car should still be under the powertrain warranty, have the dealer look at it. Sounds like you may need to bleed the air out of your clutch, or you have a failing clutch slave cylinder.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

through out bearing maybe....


----------



## Joseph P (Feb 28, 2007)

*I think u are right*



brianw said:


> Your car should still be under the powertrain warranty, have the dealer look at it. Sounds like you may need to bleed the air out of your clutch, or you have a failing clutch slave cylinder.


Yea I think you are right because I ve been told by several people that the slave cylinder is the problem.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Joseph P said:


> Yea I think you are right because I ve been told by several people that the slave cylinder is the problem.


I would have never thought of that.


----------

